# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  traze se roditelji za jutarnji, o seksu ;-)

## Felix

traze se roditelji male djece koji bi za jutarnji list htjeli reci nesto o svom seksualnom zivotu nakon sto su postali roditelji.

novinarka naglasava da ju ne zanimaju nikakvi lascivni detalji, nego trazi urbane, samosvjesne roditelje s malom djecom koji bi voljeli razgovarati o svom seksualnom zivotu, vise u psiholoskom smislu, te o odnosu izmedju partnera (u smislu koliko su ih djeca promijenila, intima, itd.) 

svakako ce dobiti svoje izjave na autorizaciju.

moze inicijali, ali radije imenom i prezimenom.

ponude na pp  :Smile:

----------


## jerry

A do kad se treba odluciti?? Mislim, ako uspijem nagovoriti muzica...  8)

----------


## cvijeta73

dajte im autorska prava na topik Orgazam...i da vidiš porasta tiraže   :Grin:  

tu je opisan pravi seksualni život parova s djecom - sa svim usponima i padovima, problemima s kojima se svi susrećemo i načinu rješavanja istih.  :Naklon:  - smajlić je za sve koji postaju na tom topiku.

----------


## Felix

znam, ali ona bi htjela bas konkretne roditelje, koji bi ispricali svoju pricu.
dakle, nista vulgarno, posprdno, vec lijep razgovor o necem lijepom sto se (mozda) promijenilo zbog nove situacije.

----------


## Felix

> A do kad se treba odluciti?? Mislim, ako uspijem nagovoriti muzica...  8)


do kraja tjedna  :Smile:

----------

